# Selita Ebanks - Victoria´s secret fashionshow 2005 - 10 pics!



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Selita Ebanks*



 

 

 



 

 





 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (9 Okt. 2006)

Auch hier wieder Bilder von der Fashionshow, die sich echt gewaschen haben! Danke dir Tobi!


----------

